# How to Remain Cheerful



## Karen Stein (Nov 5, 2016)

I notuce a certain amount of negative attitudes in this forum. Did you ever wonder why folks get jaded - and how to cure it?

The most negative person I ever met also bragged how he worked 14 hour days, and had done so for several years, without ever taking a day off.

Then I drove cab for several years. At the end of that, I confess I wasn't very nice. I was simply too tired to be nice.

Look at the cynics here. Notice they're all very 'experienced?' I bet they're just tired.

How to avoid the grind? First, don't overdo it. Pace yourself. Take regular days off. Break your day into little chunks - my treadmill time in mid-morning is a real recharge!

Most important, consider everyone you meet as your best friend. You like them ... they like you ... go home smiling instead of run down.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

I get really cheery when I get a Select ride. I admit, I am far more accommodating to my Select pax than I am to my X pax.

I get a reeeeeal big smile on my face when I see it's a nice, long Select trip to the other side of town. I down right giggle like a little school girl (on the inside of course) when that same long Select ride wants a return trip: https://uberpeople.net/threads/sometimes-you-get-a-gem-to-end-the-night.119124/

In short, more money always makes everyone happy. The rates are too low at X for most people to feel satisfied. Tips help bring the mood up, but that's just a band aid to the gun shot wound. Most people Uber for money, not to make friends...


----------



## Andre Benjamin 6000 (Nov 11, 2016)




----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Token grumpy member post #1.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Karen Stein said:


> Most important, consider everyone you meet as your best friend. You like them ... they like you ... go home smiling instead of run down.


When my son was in Iraq in Special Forces he worked closely with the British SIS. My son met an interpreter for both the U.S. and the British that worked closely with the elite servicemen. The name of the interpreter was Fadel Abdullah al-Hiyali. It's a good thing my son didn't consider him his best friend as now Fadel is the Deputy for ISIS.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> When my son was in Iraq in Special Forces he worked closely with the British SIS. My son met an interpreter for both the U.S. and the British that worked closely with the elite servicemen. The name of the interpreter was Fadel Abdullah al-Hiyali. It's a good thing my son didn't consider him his best friend as now Fadel is the Deputy for ISIS.


Well that escalated quickly...


----------



## Karen Stein (Nov 5, 2016)

An interpreter for the US and Brits? They needed an interpreter? 

Reminds me of a scene in "Airplane"


----------



## Steveyoungerthanmontana (Nov 19, 2016)

Karen Stein said:


> I notuce a certain amount of negative attitudes in this forum. Did you ever wonder why folks get jaded - and how to cure it?
> 
> The most negative person I ever met also bragged how he worked 14 hour days, and had done so for several years, without ever taking a day off.
> 
> ...


That's not true. I barely make 35 hours and I'm pissed off because I'm using my own car, and have way too many expenses to be making what I'm making. I was a cab driver too, and I was bitter because of the politics of the company. This isn't solely true that it's the business though. We as drivers are bitter because most of us had dreams, and goals that we haven't achieved, and ended up driving people around that have the lives all of us once aspired to. Cab drivers are the people that didn't have the luck of most of our passengers. Many of us could do what they do, and do it better. However for whatever reason, we didn't get there. Easy to blame ourselves and maybe yeah sure, it is partly our fault. However a lot of us are bitter because we see people all day who have had everything handed to them.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Karen Stein said:


> An interpreter for the US and Brits? They needed an interpreter?
> 
> Reminds me of a scene in "Airplane"


He interpreted for both US and British troops. Interpreters get rotated through. Sometimes you're lucky and keep the same one for an entire tour, sometimes you get a few different ones. Maybe more so for the Army since we had longer deployments. But they definitely will get reassigned as soon as that particular unit heads home.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

All I need are pax and money and I've got the greatest attitude in the world.


----------



## EX_ (Jan 31, 2016)

Karen Stein said:


> I notuce a certain amount of negative attitudes in this forum. Did you ever wonder why folks get jaded - and how to cure it?
> 
> The most negative person I ever met also bragged how he worked 14 hour days, and had done so for several years, without ever taking a day off.
> 
> ...


I was so blind before how could I not see it? It all makes sense now...

We clearly have an bona-fide expert here. Take notes everyone!


----------



## samuraikitty (Nov 23, 2016)

I'm not a driver yet but I do work in customer service and it's hard to stay cheerful when dealing with rude, entitled people all day. I do agree you need time to unwind and de-stress strategies. One reason I'm considering Luber (Lyft/Uber) is that at least if I need a break I can take one instead of being beholden to when the manager says I can.


----------



## Grahamcracker (Nov 2, 2016)

I'm in the Army, stationed in Honolulu, Hawaii. We work a lot. We also workout almost every day. I dont have to drive but I loved driving for good extra money. It kept me busy on nights and weekends.

Then Uber thought it was a great to lie to us drivers and say: We are lowering the prices. Lower prices means higher demand. Higher demand means higher earnings". Sure, I can see that but not when Uber over saturated the area with drivers!

When I first joined, tips were calculated into the fare. So, there was no need for tips. Now Uber lowers the prices and still doesn't add an option for tipping through the app. Instead Uber would rather over charge the rider with surge rather than give the rider an option to tip. Brilliant idea Uber! Way to upset both riders and drivers in one decision that isn't very good.

I kinda get the feeling Uber is trying to fix something without actually changing anything. Surge has been much better lately. Not sure what the difference is, maybe holidays, maybe global warming. Idk, but I stand by tipping being a no brainer of an idea over surge charge.


----------



## 105398 (Aug 28, 2016)

A friend and I have a joke about "life tips" geared towards upwardly mobile affluent professionals and the like. "Learn a new hobby", "meditate and be mindful", "spend X minutes a day doing..."

Point being those people already have the resources and are in a position to do that, with their income, health insurance, and more so their discretionary time. Telling a submarketable low income worker struggling with finances and multiple jobs to sustain themselves to "reduce negativity", or "visit a farmers market and check out the kale" is like telling a Syrian refugee, "just eliminate the negativity and focus on..."

Fake poster's post is no different. "Take a day off!" lol For many that day off is their slim profit that keep them solvent for another week. Plus, what do you do on your day off since activities like pottery class require money?

There is negativity because for many their Uber earnings is the line between paying bills and not - rather than an amusing side job for some extra cash. Go read "Nickel and Dimed" and report back. It's an oldie but still relevant as ever.

Every day's a gift!!!


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Karen Stein said:


> An interpreter for the US and Brits? They needed an interpreter?
> 
> Reminds me of a scene in "Airplane"


Most English speaking military personnel don't speak Farsi.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Karen Stein said:


> They needed an interpreter?
> 
> Reminds me of a scene in "Airplane"


I believe the language interpretation you're speaking of is "Jive". Remember that seen when the flight attendant couldn't understand the two African American passengers and the older white woman stands up and says, "Excuse me miss, but I speak Jive"? 
The word Golly in Jive is "Sh**********t".


----------



## Blackout 702 (Oct 18, 2016)

Karen Stein said:


> An interpreter for the US and Brits? They needed an interpreter? Reminds me of a scene in "Airplane"


Coffee. In nose. Bad Karen.


----------



## Blackout 702 (Oct 18, 2016)

105398 said:


> A friend and I have a joke about "life tips" geared towards upwardly mobile affluent professionals and the like. "Learn a new hobby", "meditate and be mindful", "spend X minutes a day doing..." Point being those people already have the resources and are in a position to do that, with their income, health insurance, and more so their discretionary time. Telling a submarketable low income worker struggling with finances and multiple jobs to sustain themselves to "reduce negativity", or "visit a farmers market and check out the kale" is like telling a Syrian refugee, "just eliminate the negativity and focus on..."


To quote Stuart Smalley, "That's just stinkin' thinkin'." I've been up and I've been down, and except for my absolute worst days I'm the cheeriest m-effer you'll meet. I take care of people and that's what gets me through the day. Sure, I'm a closet sociopath and I'd be perfectly happy alone on a desert island, but the world I live in (unfortunately) is full of people, so when I have to interact with them face to face I am on my best behavior. I really do count my blessings every day, and it shows. Yes, life tips can be sickeningly sweet, but there is much truth in many of them.

And if you're going to be a Debby Downer, you're probably going to be that way regardless of your upward mobility and your disposable income and your 401K.


----------



## 105398 (Aug 28, 2016)

Blackout 702 said:


> And if you're going to be a Debby Downer, you're probably going to be that way regardless of your upward mobility and your disposable income and your 401K.


Totally agree. I'm grateful for every day, make the most of it, and am appreciate of the opportunities I've had. I'm a very industrious person (thus my part time Uber work), which helps pay for more life experiences. But I also come from a background that's provided a safety net during the times I've come up short.

Many "working poor" have an exhausting life, work far harder than I do, and aren't getting ahead (the gig economy is only amplifying this). Peppering them with platitudes does nothing at best and is insulting at worst. Saying "don't overdo it!" is laughingly condescending, and shows a lack of empathy and understanding of the systemic roadblocks that many face - including a person relying on Uber full time (under whatever life circumstance.)

Again, the OP, (if this is not a parody account), needs to read Nickel and Dimed by Barbara Ehrenreich - and then revisit "mid morning treadmill time" lol


----------



## Blackout 702 (Oct 18, 2016)

105398 said:


> Many "working poor" have an exhausting life, work far harder than I do, and aren't getting ahead (the gig economy is only amplifying this). Peppering them with platitudes does nothing at best and is insulting at worst.


Actually giving someone advice is helpful at best and not helpful at worst. I can't be responsible for someone's reaction to well-intentioned words but if they're willing to listen I'm willing to help.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

Karen Stein said:


> Look at the cynics here. Notice they're all very 'experienced?' I bet they're just tired.


I've seen quite a few newbies who come to the board already cynical.


----------



## Steveyoungerthanmontana (Nov 19, 2016)

Coachman said:


> I've seen quite a few newbies who come to the board already cynical.





Coachman said:


> I've seen quite a few newbies who come to the board already cynical.


LOL what's this cynical talk. You are getting paid 3 times less than what you should be, and you are still offering free water in your OWN CAR LOL!!!!


----------



## Grahamcracker (Nov 2, 2016)

Karen Stein said:


> I notuce a certain amount of negative attitudes in this forum. Did you ever wonder why folks get jaded - and how to cure it?
> 
> The most negative person I ever met also bragged how he worked 14 hour days, and had done so for several years, without ever taking a day off.
> 
> ...


OK, I don't want to sound like a Debbie downer. Maybe you have suggestions on how to give drivers a voice. There are a lot of drivers who have watched their pay shrink over the past year. They feel cheated, lied to and misled. Are drivers supposed to be "happy" with the results of price cuts. How much does drivers have to lose before it's ok to be upset about their situation to where they quit or advertise for a growing company with more to offer ? What good comes from pushing drivers to that point?


----------



## Steveyoungerthanmontana (Nov 19, 2016)

Grahamcracker said:


> OK, I don't want to sound like a Debbie downer. Maybe you have suggestions on how to give drivers a voice. There are a lot of drivers who have watched their pay shrink over the past year. They feel cheated, lied to and misled. Are drivers supposed to be "happy" with the results of smaller pay checks? How much does drivers have to lose before it's ok to be upset about their situation to where they quit or advertise for a growing company with more to offer ? What good comes from pushing drivers to that point?


I said it before and I'll say it again. Drivers for UBER love abuse. They'd rather defend UBER than look at the realities, that they aren't getting paid minimum wage.


----------



## Blackout 702 (Oct 18, 2016)

Grahamcracker said:


> OK, I don't want to sound like a Debbie downer. Maybe you have suggestions on how to give drivers a voice. There are a lot of drivers who have watched their pay shrink over the past year. They feel cheated, lied to and misled. Are drivers supposed to be "happy" with the results of smaller pay checks? How much does drivers have to lose before it's ok to be upset about their situation to where they quit or advertise for a growing company with more to offer ? What good comes from pushing drivers to that point?


Any time that I have been unhappy with a job, I got a better one that I liked more. If you aren't worth more money to any employer than what you make ride sharing, and if your job skills equate to what any 16-year-old can do, you may want to look into bettering yourself.


----------



## Steveyoungerthanmontana (Nov 19, 2016)

Blackout 702 said:


> Any time that I have been unhappy with a job, I got a better one that I liked more. If you aren't worth more money to any employer than what you make ride sharing, and if your job skills equate to what any 16-year-old can do, you may want to look into bettering yourself.


Blah blah blah. Keep making excuses for the CEO of uber to screw us.


----------



## Blackout 702 (Oct 18, 2016)

Steveyoungerthanmontana said:


> Blah blah blah. Keep making excuses for the CEO of uber to screw us.


I haven't posted a single "excuse" for any CEO to screw anyone. You are in charge of your life. If you drive for Uber and you don't like it, quit. If you drive for Uber and you don't like it and you keep driving for Uber, it sounds like you're screwing yourself, plus you look kind of foolish.


----------



## Steveyoungerthanmontana (Nov 19, 2016)

Blackout 702 said:


> I haven't posted a single "excuse" for any CEO to screw anyone. You are in charge of your life. If you drive for Uber and you don't like it, quit. If you drive for Uber and you don't like it and you keep driving for Uber, it sounds like you're screwing yourself, plus you look kind of foolish.


Your description would be for every person working every unfair job in America to quit. We should take your advice, so that the economy will collapse.


----------



## Blackout 702 (Oct 18, 2016)

Steveyoungerthanmontana said:


> Your description would be for every person working every unfair job in America to quit. We should take your advice, so that the economy will collapse.


Not if you actually read what I said. I'm looking for the part about quitting and just staying home and pouting, but I can't find it.


----------



## Grahamcracker (Nov 2, 2016)

Blackout 702 said:


> Any time that I have been unhappy with a job, I got a better one that I liked more. If you aren't worth more money to any employer than what you make ride sharing, and if your job skills equate to what any 16-year-old can do, you may want to look into bettering yourself.


I agree with you however


Blackout 702 said:


> Any time that I have been unhappy with a job, I got a better one that I liked more. If you aren't worth more money to any employer than what you make ride sharing, and if your job skills equate to what any 16-year-old can do, you may want to look into bettering yourself.


Sure, but a 10 year old can drive. Doesn't mean he's legally allowed. The issue I'm trying to point out are the deceptive tactics Uber used to get people to drive and why I feel drivers have a valid point when they say it's not enough money. I wish drivers would come together and boycott.

Uber used a classic economics 101, corner the market of drivers and lower the prices. When autonomous cars make it where it's illegal to drive due to human error, make it cheaper to use an Uber than it is to own a car and have the whole market cornered, how are you going to feel when they make it less affordable for you to go where ever you want to go?

It's just a difference in opinion. I guess it easier to let them have their way in silence, huh?


----------



## Steveyoungerthanmontana (Nov 19, 2016)

Grahamcracker said:


> I agree with you however
> 
> Sure, but a 10 year old can drive. Doesn't mean he's legally allowed. The issue I'm trying to point out are the deceptive tactics Uber used to get people to drive and why I feel drivers have a valid point when they say it's not enough money. I wish drivers would come together and boycott.
> 
> ...


This blackout guy is a lost cause. He's still beating himself up from missing a pool ride.


----------



## Blackout 702 (Oct 18, 2016)

Grahamcracker said:


> Sure, but a 10 year old can drive. Doesn't mean he's legally allowed.


I don't know what your point is there. An adult who legally drives for a ride share service and who has no other skills is misdirecting his frustration at the ride share company.



Grahamcracker said:


> It's just a difference in opinion. I guess it easier to let them have their way in silence, huh?


Who is having their way? I drive for Uber because it benefits *me*. I'm the one having my way. If I weren't, I'd quit and do something else.


----------



## Blackout 702 (Oct 18, 2016)

Steveyoungerthanmontana said:


> This blackout guy is a lost cause. He's still beating himself up from missing a pool ride.


Hush now, the adults are talking.


----------



## Grahamcracker (Nov 2, 2016)

Blackout 702 said:


> I don't know what your point is there. An adult who legally drives for a ride share service and who has no other skills is misdirecting his frustration at the ride share company.
> 
> Who is having their way? I drive for Uber because it benefits *me*. I'm the one having my way. If I weren't, I'd quit and do something else.





Blackout 702 said:


> I don't know what your point is there. An adult who legally drives for a ride share service and who has no other skills is misdirecting his frustration at the ride share company.
> 
> Who is having their way? I drive for Uber because it benefits *me*. I'm the one having my way. If I weren't, I'd quit and do something else.


Oh, so you were ok with Uber cutting the price and saturating the markets? If so, you are the first person I have met.


----------



## Blackout 702 (Oct 18, 2016)

Grahamcracker said:


> Oh, so you were ok with Uber cutting the price and saturating the markets? If so, you are the first person I have met.


I think we're losing the narrative. I didn't say anything like that. I said, among other things, that I enjoy ride share driving, that it's not perfect but no job is, that the skill set is required is very low, that I make good money at it, and that I'm doing it for me. And I think something about not being lied to?


----------



## Grahamcracker (Nov 2, 2016)

Blackout 702 said:


> An adult who legally drives for a ride share service and who has no other skills is misdirecting his frustration at the ride share company.


 Not exactly sure who your referring to here but don't assume because I drive for Uber I am without skills, I am a soldier in the Army. My job in the Army is 92M Mortuary Affairs. Im stationed in Honolulu, Hi. I'm I do this gig to make extra money. I dont need to do this to survive at all. I find it more beneficial to spend my free time making money than spending money.

I don't like how Uber has been deceitful to get people to drive for them.

I agree with you when you say "if you don't like your job, get a new one. Well, it's not like I can find a part time gig as flexible as Uber. A gig that will let me leave for long periods at a time and come back.

You know before capitalism was around it was very common for the the poor to overthrow the rich. I get the feeling your not seeing the bigger picture.


----------



## Blackout 702 (Oct 18, 2016)

Grahamcracker said:


> Not exactly sure who your referring to here but don't assume because I drive for Uber I am without skills, I am a soldier in the Army. My job in the Army is 92M Mortuary Affairs. Im stationed in Honolulu, Hi. I'm I do this gig to make extra money. I dont need to do this to survive at all. I find it more beneficial to spend my free time making money than spending money.
> 
> I don't like how Uber has been deceitful to get people to drive for them.
> 
> ...


No actually I agree with all of that. I didn't mean to imply that you personally didn't have a high value skill set, only that one isn't required as a ride share driver, and therefore if a person is relying on this job to pay their bills and complaining that they aren't making enough money to get by then they are focusing their frustration in the wrong direction if they are blaming Uber for their problems.


----------



## jeep45238 (Oct 6, 2016)

There's 2 easy ways to keep me happy.

Coffee - I'm an addict

Look at my DD214.


----------



## Grahamcracker (Nov 2, 2016)

Blackout 702 said:


> I think we're losing the narrative. I didn't say anything like that. I said, among other things, that I enjoy ride share driving, that it's not perfect but no job is, that the skill set is required is very low, that I make good money at it, and that I'm doing it for me. And I think something about not being lied to?


OK, clearly your happy. I agree ride share isn't perfect but Uber is quite bad at pretending it is. It has to be the least transparent company I have seen and I am in a field that handles classified information. They could do a lot better with minimal effort.


----------



## Grahamcracker (Nov 2, 2016)

jeep45238 said:


> There's 2 easy ways to keep me happy.
> 
> Coffee - I'm an addict
> 
> Look at my DD214.


I don't see a DD 214.


----------



## Blackout 702 (Oct 18, 2016)

Grahamcracker said:


> OK, clearly your happy. I agree ride share isn't perfect but Uber is quite bad at pretending it is. It has to be the least transparent company I have seen and I am in a field that handles classified information. They could do a lot better with minimal effort.


Sure, they aren't transparent and they could do a better job, neither of which are a concern to me. The money is worth the time and resources that I put into it. The moment it's not, I stop. Allowing it to harsh your mellow (the point of this thread) is pointless and counterproductive.


----------



## Blackout 702 (Oct 18, 2016)

jeep45238 said:


> There's 2 easy ways to keep me happy.
> 
> Coffee - I'm an addict
> 
> Look at my DD214.


If someone looks at your DD214 it keeps you happy?


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Grahamcracker said:


> I'm in the Army, stationed in Honolulu, Hawaii. We work a lot. We also workout almost every day. I dont have to drive but I loved driving for good extra money. It kept me busy on nights and weekends.
> 
> Then Uber thought it was a great to lie to us drivers and say: We are lowering the prices. Lower prices means higher demand. Higher demand means higher earnings". Sure, I can see that but not when Uber over saturated the area with drivers!
> 
> ...


Tips used to be factored onto the fare? how much of the fare did Uber set aside and NOT take a percentage of when this was happening?


----------



## Grahamcracker (Nov 2, 2016)

Blackout 702 said:


> Sure, they aren't transparent and they could do a better job, neither of which are a concern to me. The money is worth the time and resources that I put into it. The moment it's not, I stop. Allowing it to harsh your mellow (the point of this thread) is pointless and counterproductive.


OK, I see. I hope I didn't offend anyone with my previous statements. I am a strong supporter of drivers. I know first hand of the complications that goes with driving for Uber and in my opinion, it's often more stressful than what I do in the Army.


----------



## jeep45238 (Oct 6, 2016)

Blackout 702 said:


> If someone looks at your DD214 it keeps you happy?


If they are I'm interviewing for a well paid job that I'm probably good at, and stand a chance of enjoying. Sort of rare these days since it would be for summer only work, but it does happen. Much better than 'fill out the computer application that automatically makes for zombie work forces' type of places where the status quo prevails.

Then it reminds me what I'm not dealing with every day even if I don't get the job, and that's pretty happy.


----------



## jeep45238 (Oct 6, 2016)

Grahamcracker said:


> I don't see a DD 214.


If you're handling classified material, you're either .mil or a .civ. As a GS/GG you never will. As a .mil, it's pretty refreshing. Mine was when my active duty stint was over and I went into the reserve component, and it is a night and DAY difference. At that point it's still not a daily commitment either. DD214 #2 in 2021!

ETA: How's doing the work in Hawaii? We occasionally get TDYs there to support, haven't heard from anybody in a scif out there if the ocean makes it worth it.


----------



## crazytown (Nov 13, 2016)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> When my son was in Iraq in Special Forces he worked closely with the British SIS. My son met an interpreter for both the U.S. and the British that worked closely with the elite servicemen. The name of the interpreter was Fadel Abdullah al-Hiyali. It's a good thing my son didn't consider him his best friend as now Fadel is the Deputy for ISIS.


Did you mean the SAS


----------



## Grahamcracker (Nov 2, 2016)

SuzeCB said:


> Tips used to be factored onto the fare? how much of the fare did Uber set aside and NOT take a percentage of when this was happening?


Yes," tips are calculated into the fare" is what Uber told it's drivers/riders. To this day, I receive 80% because I was grandfathered into the price decrease. My wife signed up months after I did and she get 75%.


----------



## crazytown (Nov 13, 2016)

Karen Stein said:


> An interpreter for the US and Brits? They needed an interpreter?
> 
> Reminds me of a scene in "Airplane"


Shirley you can't be serious?


----------



## Grahamcracker (Nov 2, 2016)

jeep45238 said:


> If you're handling classified material, you're either .mil or a .civ. As a GS/GG you never will. As a .mil, it's pretty refreshing. Mine was when my active duty stint was over and I went into the reserve component, and it is a night and DAY difference. At that point it's still not a daily commitment either. DD214 #2 in 2021!
> 
> ETA: How's doing the work in Hawaii? We occasionally get TDYs there to support, haven't heard from anybody in a scif out there if the ocean makes it worth it.


.mil it is. You are correct


----------



## Jo3030 (Jan 2, 2016)

I think being pushed and pulled in different directions, things changing seemingly every day (I understand that change is necessary, but jesus..)
It causes people to think one way then have to adapt, basically EVERY DAY, simply to make enough money.
It shouldn't be so bad that people have to adapt, it ends up hurting customers.
Of course, Uber doesn't get this.


----------



## Steveyoungerthanmontana (Nov 19, 2016)

Grahamcracker said:


> OK, clearly your happy. I agree ride share isn't perfect but Uber is quite bad at pretending it is. It has to be the least transparent company I have seen and I am in a field that handles classified information. They could do a lot better with minimal effort.


It's people like this blackout character who keep UBER from doing anything. They keep defending UBER why paying them pennies


----------



## Grahamcracker (Nov 2, 2016)

Grahamcracker said:


> .mil it is. You are correct





Grahamcracker said:


> .mil it is. You are correct


When we're in garrison, we're mainly 42A but we travel for mos training because we have to make training "to standard ".

You actually come here for TDY?


----------



## Lionslover (Nov 2, 2016)

Karen Stein said:


> I notuce a certain amount of negative attitudes in this forum. Did you ever wonder why folks get jaded - and how to cure it?
> 
> The most negative person I ever met also bragged how he worked 14 hour days, and had done so for several years, without ever taking a day off.
> 
> ...


Worst post I've ever read.


----------



## jeep45238 (Oct 6, 2016)

Grahamcracker said:


> When we're in garrison, we're mainly 42A but we travel for mos training because we have to make training "to standard ".
> 
> You actually come here for TDY?


Different career field, we occasionally get TDY there for ops support and some secret squirrel stuff.


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

Karen Stein said:


> I notuce a certain amount of negative attitudes in this forum. Did you ever wonder why folks get jaded - and how to cure it?
> 
> The most negative person I ever met also bragged how he worked 14 hour days, and had done so for several years, without ever taking a day off.
> 
> ...


Being cheerful while you know you are being exploited and feeling helpless to do anything about it, yeah, I struggle with that all the time. I'm not a good actor, so when I'm feeling blue, I find it hard to conceal.


----------



## UberAnt39 (Jun 1, 2016)

Good ol' Uber stooge 'Stein', pretending to be a driver again. I guess Deceipt 101 is part of Uber onboarding.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

$120 gross so far and it's 08:36.
Extremely cheerful.
God bless us. One and all


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

jeep45238 said:


> There's 2 easy ways to keep me happy.
> 
> Coffee - I'm an addict
> 
> Look at my DD214.


I really wanted to get one of these with mine...











Blackout 702 said:


> No actually I agree with all of that. I didn't mean to imply that you personally didn't have a high value skill set, only that one isn't required as a ride share driver, and therefore if a person is relying on this job to pay their bills and complaining that they aren't making enough money to get by then they are focusing their frustration in the wrong direction if they are blaming Uber for their problems.


I agree, Rideshare Driving has such easy entry. Basically have a car, be a certain age and don't be a $&%^ and there's a lot of leeway on #3...


----------



## jeep45238 (Oct 6, 2016)

I'll be getting one of those blankets in 2021 - no sense in getting one now when it's going to be out of date


----------



## Blackout 702 (Oct 18, 2016)

Lionslover said:


> Worst post I've ever read.


OP posts "How to remain cheerful," response is "Worst post ever." Someone needs a hug.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

crazytown said:


> Did you mean the SAS


No, the Secret Intelligence Service. More commonly known as MI6. The SAS is more the WWII, James Bond stuff.


----------



## Lionslover (Nov 2, 2016)

Blackout 702 said:


> OP posts "How to remain cheerful," response is "Worst post ever." Someone needs a hug.


If you come to Michigan i will give you a hug.


----------



## Trebor (Apr 22, 2015)

Karen Stein said:


> An interpreter for the US and Brits? They needed an interpreter?
> 
> Reminds me of a scene in "Airplane"


They were in Iraq.


----------



## Karen Stein (Nov 5, 2016)

With Uber's enlightened policy change, now allowing former 'comfort women' to drive, that hug may be just an Uber away


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Karen Stein said:


> With Uber's enlightened policy change, now allowing former 'comfort women' to drive, that hug may be just an Uber away


Go on...


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

steveK2016 said:


> Go on...


More effort in this, ya?


----------



## Grahamcracker (Nov 2, 2016)

Karen Stein said:


> With Uber's enlightened policy change, now allowing former 'comfort women' to drive, that hug may be just an Uber away


It is what it is. Has to be better than their previous line of work. I truly hope it makes a positive impact in some life's.


----------



## VegasR (Oct 18, 2016)

Steveyoungerthanmontana said:


> That's not true. I barely make 35 hours and I'm pissed off because I'm using my own car, and have way too many expenses to be making what I'm making. I was a cab driver too, and I was bitter because of the politics of the company. This isn't solely true that it's the business though. We as drivers are bitter because most of us had dreams, and goals that we haven't achieved, and ended up driving people around that have the lives all of us once aspired to. Cab drivers are the people that didn't have the luck of most of our passengers. Many of us could do what they do, and do it better. However for whatever reason, we didn't get there. Easy to blame ourselves and maybe yeah sure, it is partly our fault. However a lot of us are bitter because we see people all day who have had everything handed to them.


This is at least partially true for many, if not most. Unless you're retired and bored or something like that.

Though, I'll admit that in quite a lot of cases, I could not do the things the pax have done to do better in me. I don't have the mental makeup to run a business, for example. Nor the technical aptitude to be a successful engineer or computer guy.

In other cases, some have gotten lucky.

In other cases, I think, maybe 2-3 key bad decisions on my life resulted in me driving instead of being driven.

I remember that I'm alive, healthy, free and live in a decent country. Would suck a lot more to have lots of potential (or not) and be stuck in Syria. Plenty would trade places with us. More than half the world's population, I'd venture to say.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Karen Stein said:


> I notuce a certain amount of negative attitudes in this forum. Did you ever wonder why folks get jaded - and how to cure it?
> 
> The most negative person I ever met also bragged how he worked 14 hour days, and had done so for several years, without ever taking a day off.
> 
> ...


Raise prices Uber.
Then we could afford restorative and well earned time off !


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Karen Stein said:


> I notuce a certain amount of negative attitudes in this forum. Did you ever wonder why folks get jaded - and how to cure it?
> 
> The most negative person I ever met also bragged how he worked 14 hour days, and had done so for several years, without ever taking a day off.
> 
> ...


Uber destroys QUALITY OF LIFE.
Then comes back and cuts rates 3 or 4 times to ensure their destruction is achieved.


----------



## GoatLove (Jul 29, 2016)

Blackout 702 said:


> Hush now, the adults are talking.


Now THAT was funny. 

Lots of free time on your hands for cheerleading. ;-)


----------



## Blackout 702 (Oct 18, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> Uber destroys QUALITY OF LIFE.
> Then comes back and cuts rates 3 or 4 times to ensure their destruction is achieved.


You work for a company that has destroyed your quality of life, and it doesn't even pay you very well? Man, what a masochist.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Grahamcracker said:


> I'm in the Army, stationed in Honolulu, Hawaii. We work a lot. We also workout almost every day. I dont have to drive but I loved driving for good extra money. It kept me busy on nights and weekends.
> 
> Then Uber thought it was a great to lie to us drivers and say: We are lowering the prices. Lower prices means higher demand. Higher demand means higher earnings". Sure, I can see that but not when Uber over saturated the area with drivers!
> 
> ...


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Grahamcracker said:


> That is the coolest blanket ever


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Jo3030 said:


> I think being pushed and pulled in different directions, things changing seemingly every day (I understand that change is necessary, but jesus..)
> It causes people to think one way then have to adapt, basically EVERY DAY, simply to make enough money.
> It shouldn't be so bad that people have to adapt, it ends up hurting customers.
> Of course, Uber doesn't get this.


They get this.
They do it purposely for driver manipulation.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

steveK2016 said:


> I really wanted to get one of these with mine...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## GoatLove (Jul 29, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> They get this.
> They do it purposely for driver manipulation.


I personally like being a lab rat. It gives me something to think about while driving.


----------



## DSB (Dec 4, 2016)

Karen Stein said:


> I notuce a certain amount of negative attitudes in this forum. Did you ever wonder why folks get jaded - and how to cure it?
> 
> The most negative person I ever met also bragged how he worked 14 hour days, and had done so for several years, without ever taking a day off.
> 
> ...


I think you're right - tired people are grumpy people. So, I'm going to take naps during the slow times, get a cup of my favorite coffee..shop!  Thanks for the advice!


----------



## Penny Lane (Aug 5, 2016)

Grahamcracker said:


> OK, I don't want to sound like a Debbie downer. Maybe you have suggestions on how to give drivers a voice. There are a lot of drivers who have watched their pay shrink over the past year. They feel cheated, lied to and misled. Are drivers supposed to be "happy" with the results of price cuts. How much does drivers have to lose before it's ok to be upset about their situation to where they quit or advertise for a growing company with more to offer ? What good comes from pushing drivers to that point?


What? You're not enjoying getting your "side hustle" on? Don't even think that!


----------



## ridelending (Oct 25, 2016)

I remain cheerful because I have a corporate IT job now and only do Uber/lyft now on weekends when I feel like it instead of full time. 

I'm sure you are very cheerful as well working for Uber corporate "Karen"


----------



## Strange Fruit (Aug 10, 2016)

105398 said:


> A friend and I have a joke about "life tips" geared towards upwardly mobile affluent professionals and the like. "Learn a new hobby", "meditate and be mindful", "spend X minutes a day doing..."
> 
> Point being those people already have the resources and are in a position to do that, with their income, health insurance, and more so their discretionary time. Telling a submarketable low income worker struggling with finances and multiple jobs to sustain themselves to "reduce negativity", or "visit a farmers market and check out the kale" is like telling a Syrian refugee, "just eliminate the negativity and focus on..."
> 
> ...


Karen Stein is _sooo_ on the payroll. Especially with that stupid reply to Seal Team's story of the interpreter. In SF we had one with a Sonic the Hedgehog avatar. Maybe still do, but hasn't posted yet this week. So annoying, but I didn't see why a company would bother with that so I thought certain people were being paranoid, and that the guy was sincerely just slow. After having the strategy explained to me, I could see the logic. It's funny to me. It still seems like a waste of their time (not even bothering to mention how it's sleazy on a general human level, but much of modern society's norms are sleazy so it isn't much to point it out with this). But I kind of see their purpose. Well, not really, but I kind of see how they see a point in doing it.

Your joke isn't really a joke. It's just true. And the positive psychology movement from decades back really took a twisted hold in corporate america, so there's a large pressure against people getting fed up because they have to maintain a positive attitude about everything or be labeled a Debbie Downer and bad for the work culture's environment. And they mock French people for their work attitudes, like they're inferior for not wanting to put in the 60 hour weeks. (There's a newer law in France that says you can't be held responsible for work emails during the weekend, which is a real bummer to those who work in international companies who have to contact a French person from America, and are stuck waiting for a needed response because in America business is 24/7. Good for them. The business can wait til Monday, can't it.) So people stay isolated while many secretly are thinking the same thing. But don't get together and complain cuz they fear they'll be branded as negative. It's great for the bosses, so they celebrate and hire those that will come and train everyone on how to stay upbeat, etc (I'm tired and inarticulate now, but I'm saying I totally agree, and it's gotten out of hand, and it's making more & more mentally ill, all because they're trying to be decent responsible people. And Ms Stein comes from this affluent culture, so naturally she thinks we should all get this way of thinking. And Seal Team mentions ISIS to mock her comment and she makes a corny 80's comedy reference, just to keep it upbeat and deflect the mockery. Or 70's. I don't know. Same corniness either way.

But thanks for mentioning that book. I heard or read an interview with the writer about this book years ago, and had since forgot it, never having read it. George Orwell did a similar experiment, "Down & Out in Paris & _somewhere", I forget right now._ I'm looking forward to reading _Nickel & Dimed_. So Ms Stein's thread was worth checking out afterall.


----------



## Strange Fruit (Aug 10, 2016)

GoatLove said:


> I personally like being a lab rat. It gives me something to think about while driving.


Since yr brief tutorial, I spotted Ms Stein right away. It's fun. They are so much like the little girl who was really an ad from South Park's PC Principal season. There's a soullessness. Like how Seal Team gets all dark about her "best friends with everyone" comment, and she deflects it with a reference to Airplane, as if he wasn't just meanly mocking her point. Like, anything to keep it going, cuz whatever, she's just working anyways. Got to keep it on track, but keep it casual & natural, but, .....

but I feel I could do a much better job at it. Maybe it's more difficult than it seems. Maybe they just need to loosen up and have fun with it and it wouldn't be so obvious. Maybe it doesn't matter if we spot them though. Do they care? I mean, people still respond either way so I guess it doesn't matter if they're just looking for responses. But then again, they could just read the forum without joining and get the same thing. Does it hurt their feelings when they're called out, like it shows they're doing a bad job. I care if I find myself to be doing a bad job. If effectively blending in unnoticed is a good job, she/he failed.


----------



## ridelending (Oct 25, 2016)

I'd say this person is failing blending in but I think the truth is they work for an advertising company hired by Uber and are getting paid just to put the "word" out there. I doubt successfully blending in matters it's just positive ad presence.

I spotted them on their first post here.


----------



## Strange Fruit (Aug 10, 2016)

ridelending said:


> I'd say this person is failing blending in but I think the truth is they work for an advertising company hired by Uber and are getting paid just to put the "word" out there. I doubt successfully blending in matters it's just positive ad presence.
> 
> I spotted them on their first post here.


Well, that's less fun for me. That's just plain sleaze without the romance of espionage.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

IMO, Karen Stein is a construct and her posts are created by a small team of up to 5 members.
Watch as she goes off script occasionally (the backseat thread).
That thread was designed to get people in trouble, and to scope the opinions of the new anti sex policies.

Sad that "Karen Stein" aren't very good at their job. Typical low pay marketing fops who aren't on a bonus structure.


----------



## Lowestformofwit (Sep 2, 2016)

Let's test her Uberishness, or otherwise.
"Hey Karen! - what are your thoughts on flying autonomous cars?"


----------



## UberNaToo (Dec 9, 2016)

Were you a Hillary Clinton troll before you signed onto the Uber propaganda team?

To Uber Billionaires: Please Sir, I want some more!


----------



## UberNaToo (Dec 9, 2016)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> When my son was in Iraq in Special Forces he worked closely with the British SIS. My son met an interpreter for both the U.S. and the British that worked closely with the elite servicemen. The name of the interpreter was Fadel Abdullah al-Hiyali. It's a good thing my son didn't consider him his best friend as now Fadel is the Deputy for ISIS.


Hey, shhhhh. America is the world's largest terrorist state.


----------



## UberNaToo (Dec 9, 2016)

Penny Lane said:


> What? You're not enjoying getting your "side hustle" on? Don't even think that!


what medication would you recommend?


----------



## UberNaToo (Dec 9, 2016)

Strange Fruit said:


> Well, that's less fun for me. That's just plain sleaze without the romance of espionage.


Boom!


----------



## UberNaToo (Dec 9, 2016)

Blackout 702 said:


> Any time that I have been unhappy with a job, I got a better one that I liked more. If you aren't worth more money to any employer than what you make ride sharing, and if your job skills equate to what any 16-year-old can do, you may want to look into bettering yourself.


evolve a little then open that wood chipper.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

UberNazitoo said:


> Hey, shhhhh. America is the world's largest terrorist state.


In many regions of the world you would be beheaded for a remark like that. Keep watching CNN.


----------



## Andre Benjamin 6000 (Nov 11, 2016)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> IMO, Karen Stein is a construct and her posts are created by a small team of up to 5 members.
> Watch as she goes off script occasionally (the backseat thread).
> That thread was designed to get people in trouble, and to scope the opinions of the new anti sex policies.
> 
> Sad that "Karen Stein" aren't very good at their job. Typical low pay marketing fops who aren't on a bonus structure.


Hehe...I wouldn't mind a job like that, considering the sinister mind I have. I'd get a few kicks out trolling the **** out of ppl on a public forum, trying to make a few bucks(Not really). I prefer to use my talents for good though & I highly doubt Travis is paying this person or person's the amount they truly deserve. I wish my fellow driver's would open their eyes & see the troll job going on here but I digress...


----------



## Ububu (Jun 17, 2015)

OP's post is hilarious. I've just come back from a great, month long vacation through Europe (thanks to my wife's pay). The months before that, I had ubered less and less (0-25 hours per week). Most people on UP know me as a pessimistic poster, who is unhappy with Uber and criticizes many of their policies. Working less has not changed that.

Having said this, I am generally friendly with 98% of my riders, and have a 4.9 rating. I criticize/bash/hate on uber because of low pay and scummy practices. It's about the money! 98% of drivers do it for the money. Except for a few lonely, older drivers seeking human interaction. We're not driving for altruistic reasons. We're not complining because we're overworked. We complain because the pay is abysmal.

Now, go away you @$%^&&*%^%[email protected]#%^%&^* uber shill!


----------



## GoatLove (Jul 29, 2016)

The sooo inquisitive posts annoy me. Be honest and we'll answer. Or earn it by driving for a couple months to properly ascertain the driver voice. I did it. Saddle up.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

GoatLove said:


> I personally like being a lab rat. It gives me something to think about while driving.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

steveK2016 said:


> Well that escalated quickly...


He could have ended up an uber driver.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> All I need are pax and money and I've got the greatest attitude in the world.


Well,come to work for uber.
We can get you pax at least.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> In many regions of the world you would be beheaded for a remark like that. Keep watching CNN.


I keep wondering,the neck bones must be the hardest part . . .


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> I keep wondering,the neck bones must be the hardest part . . .


You're most likely right, but you know those executioners have had thousands and thousands of practice beheadings on their own people so I'm guessing they're getting pretty accurate on sword placement. It's the dullness of the blade that has me a little concerned. Nothing worse than having 4 beheading attempts on the same person.


----------



## Bandy (Jul 26, 2016)

Karen Stein said:


> An interpreter for the US and Brits? They needed an interpreter?
> 
> Reminds me of a scene in "Airplane"


Thick as a brick...


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> You're most likely right, but you know those executioners have had thousands and thousands of practice beheadings on their own people so I'm guessing they're getting pretty accurate on sword placement. It's the dullness of the blade that has me a little concerned. Nothing worse than having 4 beheading attempts on the same person.


Why the hell do they use those little knives ?


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

Karen Stein said:


> I notuce a certain amount of negative attitudes in this forum. Did you ever wonder why folks get jaded - and how to cure it?
> 
> The most negative person I ever met also bragged how he worked 14 hour days, and had done so for several years, without ever taking a day off.
> 
> ...


You are very interesting.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Karen Stein said:


> How to avoid the grind? First, don't overdo it. Pace yourself.


I recall Sgt. Hulka and John Winger having this conversation in the movie Stripes "Winger, I've noticed that you're always last. I'm pacing myself sir."


----------



## LCR_dog (Aug 29, 2016)

Karen Stein said:


> I notuce a certain amount of negative attitudes in this forum. Did you ever wonder why folks get jaded - and how to cure it?
> 
> The most negative person I ever met also bragged how he worked 14 hour days, and had done so for several years, without ever taking a day off.
> 
> ...


Usually I will touch myself during rides to keep myself cheerful


----------



## jeep45238 (Oct 6, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> Why the hell do they use those little knives ?


There's a difference between what seal's talking about and what you're talking about. One is practiced and is a 'profession' while the other is for publicity. Nothing worse than sawing through with a knife for this situation, but there's some jacked up other things those bastards have done that's worse in my opinion.


----------



## ninja warrior (Jan 10, 2016)

Title of thread: How to remain cheerful.
Solution:


----------



## Frostback98 (Dec 1, 2016)

Karen Stein said:


> An interpreter for the US and Brits? They needed an interpreter?
> 
> Reminds me of a scene in "Airplane"


Have ya been to the South? LOL


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Frostback98 said:


> Have ya been to the South? LOL


Right.
Boomhouer ain't just a cartoon character, I meet him at least twice a week.
"Hey y'all how.bout dem.fer dear Dee Dem der things der up in da see dang thingee DER Dem der you know what I'm sayin?"


----------



## forqalso (Jun 1, 2015)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> When my son was in Iraq in Special Forces he worked closely with the British SIS. My son met an interpreter for both the U.S. and the British that worked closely with the elite servicemen. The name of the interpreter was Fadel Abdullah al-Hiyali. It's a good thing my son didn't consider him his best friend as now Fadel is the Deputy for ISIS.


Loose lips sink ships.


----------



## Karen Stein (Nov 5, 2016)

I signed off last night feeling really good. It seemed as if my last few fares .... well, when I dropped them off, I felt like I was dropping off my best friend.

You can be bitter and seethe inside. or, you can be cheerful. Either way, you reap what you sow. Fares know when you're happy, and are inclined to be happy themselves.

I've found this especially useful with Black people- they seem quite reserved, cautious until they decide whether you're OK or not. My guess they're accustomed to "polite rudeness." Or it's just a lingering bit of paranoia. Either way, It makes ME happy to make THEM happy!


----------



## 105398 (Aug 28, 2016)

oh jesus christ...


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

105398 said:


> oh jesus christ...


I was waiting for the Barney tune. That damn purple dinosaur.


----------



## GoatLove (Jul 29, 2016)

I'm reporting Karen to Uber HR for making generalizations about people based on race. It's creating a hostile work environment for me. 

"I've found this especially useful with Black people- they seem quite reserved, cautious until they decide whether you're OK or not."


----------



## Andre Benjamin 6000 (Nov 11, 2016)

Karen Stein said:


> I signed off last night feeling really good. It seemed as if my last few fares .... well, when I dropped them off, I felt like I was dropping off my best friend.
> 
> You can be bitter and seethe inside. or, you can be cheerful. Either way, you reap what you sow. Fares know when you're happy, and are inclined to be happy themselves.
> 
> I've found this especially useful with Black people- they seem quite reserved, cautious until they decide whether you're OK or not. My guess they're accustomed to "polite rudeness." Or it's just a lingering bit of paranoia. Either way, It makes ME happy to make THEM happy!


Hahahahahahaha....lmfao!

Can't make this **** up! Or can you?

Does Travis give you incentive money to type this foolishness?


----------



## Blackout 702 (Oct 18, 2016)

UberNaToo said:


> evolve a little then open that wood chipper.


Well gosh, let's see. I suggested getting a job that you like and making improvements to yourself to become more valuable to an employer. So I was discussing "evolving," in a sense. I'm sorry but your response doesn't actually address anything you quoted.


----------



## Frostback98 (Dec 1, 2016)

Andre Benjamin 6000 said:


> Hahahahahahaha....lmfao!
> 
> Can't make this **** up! Or can you?
> 
> Does Travis give you incentive money to type this foolishness?


OK, heretofore I thought she was some Uber Valley girl spouting dime store psychology for the company but that comment was entirely unacceptable. I still cannot believe that any thinking person would characterize people based on their race. WTF lady!!!


----------



## Karen Stein (Nov 5, 2016)

You can't fix something if you don't know it's broken.

It's in our interest to have happy customers. Unhappy customers don't call back- nor do they tip. 

Like it or not, lots of folks worry that a ride will not be as pleasant as it might be because they fear you won't approve of their looks. Or, for women, the fear is that you'll like them TOO much.

It's in your interest to set these folks at ease.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Karen Stein said:


> You can't fix something if you don't know it's broken.
> 
> It's in our interest to have happy customers. Unhappy customers don't call back- nor do they tip.
> 
> ...


Salaam, O Guru.
Tell us more.


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

I agree, Karen. Had a passenger who was obviously brilliant but had trouble communicating. Seemed autistic or the like. While he wanted to interact and chat, he would almost stumble when trying to start. He seemed resigned sitting in silence but also like he wanted to talk. So I kind of drew him out with questions. Once he got going he was incredibly interesting, well informed and gave some great food for thought. I regret not saying at the end of the ride what a great conversationalist he was and how much I enjoyed it. Really think he needed a confidence boost in that area.


----------

